
Germany marks first ever quarter with more than 50 percent renewable electricity - _Microft
https://www.cleanenergywire.org/news/germany-marks-first-ever-quarter-more-50-pct-renewable-electricity
======
_Microft
Charts to discover the fraction of different energy sources can be plotted on
the page of the Fraunhofer Institute for Solar Energy Systems:
[https://energy-charts.de/index.htm](https://energy-charts.de/index.htm)

The Fraunhofer Society which runs this institute is a reputable organization
and the largest single research organization for applied sciences in Europe.

